# How about U.S. Medicare



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

How about Medicare? I'm thinking about getting Plan B although the last time I was in the States was 2004. I was thinking it would be good insurance upon visiting the States. Then again I could take out a travel health insurance for the States. I read SSA gives you 3 months to apply for Plan B after resuming residence without penalty. Not sure about Plan B, but I guess it would be a good health insurance safeguard upon visits to the States. Any thoughts?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Being retired military I don't really have a choice. I have to have it to keep TriCare(military health plan). Cost went up to $132 or $134 a month this year. If you have a problem and are ambulatory you could use it in Guam or Hawaii or of course the other states. The below is copied from the Medicare Matters website.

Medicare Part B Penalty
If you sign up late for Medicare Part B, you will have to pay a late penalty premium every month for the rest of your life, along with your Part B premium. Your monthly Part B premium will go up 10% for each full 12-month period that you could have had Medicare Part B but did not take it. You will pay this higher premium as long as you have Medicare Part B.

You may not have to pay the penalty if you qualify for a Special Enrollment Period (SEP). You might qualify for an SEP if you had health insurance through your job or your spouse’s job when you were first eligible to sign up for Medicare Part B.

Chuck


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

I wasn't going to get Plan B since I live here, but the times I go back to the States, it's safer to have some medical coverage. If something happens and you don't have any medical insurance, you're a dead duck. They'll let you die in the corridor. $134+10% isn't too bad.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tamad.Buko said:


> If something happens and you don't have any medical insurance, you're a dead duck. They'll let you die in the corridor.


Don't know where you got this info from, but is not the case. We had no medical coverage for my last wife and when she needed hospitalization back in 1998 they took care of her for 10 days and when she was discharged, they sent me a bill which I took care of. The same thing happened in 2013 when my Asawa & I lived in the states and she had some heart troubles. They took care of her and upon discharge I was presented with a bill to pay.

Fred


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Tamad.Buko said:


> I wasn't going to get Plan B since I live here, but the times I go back to the States, it's safer to have some medical coverage. If something happens and you don't have any medical insurance, you're a dead duck. They'll let you die in the corridor. $134+10% isn't too bad.


That's 10% for each year after you first were eligible (i.e. age 65). I know someone who waited 10 years - to age 75 - before he signed up for Medicare Part B. He is now paying twice the going rate every month for the rest of his days.

To have coverage when you go back for a visit, you have to pay every month whether you are back there are not. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> That's 10% for each year after you first were eligible (i.e. age 65). I know someone who waited 10 years - to age 75 - before he signed up for Medicare Part B. He is now paying twice the going rate every month for the rest of his days.
> 
> To have coverage when you go back for a visit, you have to pay every month whether you are back there are not.
> Cheers,
> Bev


That was how I understood it was to work some 13 years ago when I turned 65 and so have been paying it (actually deducted) each month since then even though I have never used it. Just as an in case I ever do go back(which I have no plan to do).

Seems kind of wasteful, but if ever needed, medical costs will sink you in a hurry in the states.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> That's 10% for each year after you first were eligible (i.e. age 65). I know someone who waited 10 years - to age 75 - before he signed up for Medicare Part B. He is now paying twice the going rate every month for the rest of his days.
> 
> To have coverage when you go back for a visit, you have to pay every month whether you are back there are not.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Ouch Bev! That would be a big chunk for many who's only pension is SS. When I became eligible for Medicare I opted out of part B. I'm never leaving here and the medical costs here are quite low even if paying cash. IMO if someone is returning to the States for visits it would be a waste of needed money unless one is in poor health and an event is likely.


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

I read on the Medicare page that there's no penalty upon returning to the States to live if you apply within 3 months. The guy you knew who signed up for Plan B at 75, was he already living in the States?


----------



## Tamad.Buko (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes ouch! SS is my only pension. That's why I'm living in the Philippines. The cost of living is far lower than the States.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Tamad.Buko said:


> I read on the Medicare page that there's no penalty upon returning to the States to live if you apply within 3 months. The guy you knew who signed up for Plan B at 75, was he already living in the States?


Can you show a source for that statement? I have found you can sign up 3 months after you turn 65. If you do not sign-up when initially eligible you can only sign-up between 1 Jan-31 Mar each year.

https://www.medicare.gov/sign-up-ch...parts-a-and-b/when-sign-up-parts-a-and-b.html

Chuck


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Tamad.Buko said:


> I wasn't going to get Plan B since I live here, but the times I go back to the States, it's safer to have some medical coverage. If something happens and you don't have any medical insurance, you're a dead duck. They'll let you die in the corridor. $134+10% isn't too bad.


You can't just pick up Medicare Part B to just cover you when you visit the States. 

If you enroll in Medicare Part B it's $134 per month, EVERY month, regardless of whether you are in the States or not. It is not travel insurance where you take it out to cover your trip.


----------



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

Is there any way to drop the Part A? I have had it and paid for 5 plus years and have never used it because I live in the Philippines.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Fordtech said:


> Is there any way to drop the Part A? I have had it and paid for 5 plus years and have never used it because I live in the Philippines.


Not sure what you mean.... if you live and work in the States you automatically pay into Medicare, which provides you with Part A.

If you don't live and work in the US then you don't pay into Medicare. You presumably are not paying into Medicare in the Philippines.


----------



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

Crawford said:


> Not sure what you mean.... if you live and work in the States you automatically pay into Medicare, which provides you with Part A.
> 
> If you don't live and work in the US then you don't pay into Medicare. You presumably are not paying into Medicare in the Philippines.


I have lived in the Philippines for more than 5 years and receive SSD but still they take out like $105.00 a month for medicaid. Is there a way to drop that and receive the money with my SSD check?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Fordtech said:


> I have lived in the Philippines for more than 5 years and receive SSD but still they take out like $105.00 a month for medicaid. Is there a way to drop that and receive the money with my SSD check?


I think it can be dropped as it is not usable here. As long as you are already here, the best thing 
to do is contact Social Security at the embassy in Manila. They should be able to get it done quickly for you.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Upon returning to live in the U.S., no late penalty only if you are not eligible for SS. They get you one way or the other.

https://www.medicare.gov/people-like-me/outside-us/signing-up-for-part-b-outside-us.html

You must live in the U.S. to file for Part B if all of these apply:

You're a U.S. citizen
You're over 65
You're not eligible for Social Security benefits
You lived in a foreign country when you turned 65
You're first eligible to enroll in Part B the month you return to the U.S. to establish your new residence. You won't have to pay a late enrollment penalty if you enroll in Part B within 3 months of when you first return to the U.S.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Tamad.Buko said:


> How about Medicare? I'm thinking about getting Plan B although the last time I was in the States was 2004. I was thinking it would be good insurance upon visiting the States. Then again I could take out a travel health insurance for the States. I read SSA gives you 3 months to apply for Plan B after resuming residence without penalty. Not sure about Plan B, but I guess it would be a good health insurance safeguard upon visits to the States. Any thoughts?


Do not forget about Guam should something pop up without too much notice...Medicare should be alive and well there.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Fordtech said:


> I have lived in the Philippines for more than 5 years and receive SSD but still they take out like $105.00 a month for medicaid. Is there a way to drop that and receive the money with my SSD check?


This deduction is for Part B (doctors visits). Contact Medicare to drop this coverage.


----------

